
University of Illinois lists unpaid FTE adjunct lecturer position - ilamont
https://twitter.com/al_pastor_tacos/status/1107855784761872384
======
uberalex
The practice of offering zero-hours contracts for university lecturing has
been very controversial in the UK[1] and other parts of Europe. I think they
short-change the students and the lecturers, and represent a long-term risk to
the institutions who use them.

[1] [https://theconversation.com/zero-hour-contracts-are-
turning-...](https://theconversation.com/zero-hour-contracts-are-turning-
university-lecturers-off-the-job-74949)

------
blacksqr
Wrong. The listing is an invitation to join a pool of potential instructors.
If you're selected to teach, you of course get paid.

